# New Holland TC18 Pricing



## jeremy27 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have come across a New Holland TC18 with a loader and hoe as far as attachments are concerned. My concern is that with the hours showing 2400 and an asking price of $8500 is that to much for a 2001? I know I can purchase a new tracker for a little bit more as far as a compact minus of course the Hoe but my concerns would be maintenance.

-Jeremy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's probably about right, though you always wonder about the condition on something with that many hours. Poor maintenance can be bad, but if it was well taken care of, heck, those hours wouldn't be too scary.


----------

